# WoHoo I think they are stocking!!!!!



## katytheprincess2 (Jun 10, 2004)




----------



## bluey (Apr 28, 2004)

:LOL things are gonna get awful quiet around here for the next few minutes!


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

Good luck everyone.
Glad ya'll aren't in a department store! :LOL


----------



## jenny0314 (Oct 7, 2002)

You weren't supposed to tell.


----------



## natesmommy126 (Apr 1, 2003)

How do you sign in so that you don't have to do that when you're checking out?


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Damn, I was hoping this wasnt posted so the ones of us who were planning to be there hell, high or holy water wouldnt have any added competition from someone who doesnt need one anyways! UGH. Oh well!


----------



## CyndyRR327 (Jun 18, 2003)

thank goodness it's nap time!!!!


----------



## sweetfeet (Jan 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *natesmommy126*
How do you sign in so that you don't have to do that when you're checking out?

You can't sign into the cart once they start to stock. I forgot to.


----------



## sweetfeet (Jan 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lindsayloo2020*
Damn, I was hoping this wasnt posted so the ones of us who were planning to be there hell, high or holy water wouldnt have any added competition from someone who doesnt need one anyways! UGH. Oh well!

I'm confused.:LOL


----------



## natesmommy126 (Apr 1, 2003)

well crud. Oh well!


----------



## vanilla (Aug 11, 2004)

I got a quick dial up connection, maybe there is hope!! :LOL


----------



## katytheprincess2 (Jun 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lindsayloo2020*
Damn, I was hoping this wasnt posted so the ones of us who were planning to be there hell, high or holy water wouldnt have any added competition from someone who doesnt need one anyways! UGH. Oh well!









: Sorry I thought I was doing a nice thing by letting the mamas who were wondering when they would stock know







:


----------



## katytheprincess2 (Jun 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *natesmommy126*
well crud. Oh well!


on the welcome page there is a Log in botton


----------



## sweetfeet (Jan 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katytheprincess2*







: Sorry I thought I was doing a nice thing by letting the mamas who were wondering when they would stock know







:

I think you were. I really don't see how posting it here matters?


----------



## sli124 (Jul 1, 2004)

wonder how long it will take?
do you think it'll take long???!!!





















:


----------



## pixiedust (Dec 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katytheprincess2*







: Sorry I thought I was doing a nice thing by letting the mamas who were wondering when they would stock know







:


Don't worry.. Something tells me that anyone who knew they would be stocking today or tomorrow are checking the site constently anyway.. esp if they are reading the diapering board where everyone is talking about it.


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

didnt she say they would NOT stock before 12 CST? LOL... I wonder if will keep doing this until after 12?


----------



## pixiedust (Dec 24, 2004)

hmm... if so that means 10 more min.


----------



## katytheprincess2 (Jun 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SEEPAE*
didnt she say they would NOT stock before 12 CST? LOL... I wonder if will keep doing this until after 12?


That is my guess!


----------



## vanilla (Aug 11, 2004)

:

I just want some wool, just a little bitty size 1....


----------



## katytheprincess2 (Jun 10, 2004)

I just want something size 2 don't really care what it is


----------



## CaliMommie (Feb 11, 2004)

8 minutes until 12. . . .

AmiBeth


----------



## imp&pixie (May 6, 2004)

I can't tell if I'm logged in or not. I did it early this morning but maybe it timed out? Get ready to hit refresh at 10:00 - didn't Tiffany say they wouldn't stock until noon?


----------



## CaliMommie (Feb 11, 2004)

Yes, but noon according to who's clock?

AmiBeth


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

she said they would NOT stock before noon CST which is in 5minutes


----------



## J-Max (Sep 25, 2003)

I hope they finish soon, It is time to go to story time







. I have about 10 min before I HAVE to leave.


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

12 cst....in about 7 minutes


----------



## BCmamaof6 (Sep 7, 2004)

12 noon CST


----------



## CaliMommie (Feb 11, 2004)

If you want t o see if you are signed in look at the shopping cart box & see if there is a logout button.









AmiBeth


----------



## imp&pixie (May 6, 2004)

Noon central time


----------



## FillingMyQuiver (Jul 20, 2004)

I'm not even stalking and I feel the tension for you mamas :LOL
I am anxious just to see what they're offering though


----------



## Camellia (Jun 2, 2004)

Do you have to be logged in to add something to your cart? And once its in your cart it your right?


----------



## katytheprincess2 (Jun 10, 2004)

Ack it logged me out!!! Oh No!!!


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

I agree--competition was gonna be STIFF no matter what!


----------



## Logan&Laina (Feb 1, 2005)

I can't log in???


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

Well, looks like it wasn't going to be noon on the button


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

sheesh i can't even log in


----------



## katytheprincess2 (Jun 10, 2004)

Well I didn't get anything








Cheer me up everyone what did you snag?


----------



## sweetfeet (Jan 16, 2003)

I had the seafoam size 2 wool and I waffled and I dumped it. I want it but Sophie's almost 3. Oh how I want to buy. :LOL


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

I *knew* it was going to be now and I still missed it by seconds...and I only wanted 1 little sz.2 fitted...


----------



## mals*nutrition (Jul 23, 2004)

ahhh!! i'm trying to check out but it's taking foooorrrrever!


----------



## katytheprincess2 (Jun 10, 2004)

I am so dissappointed..I think I am just emotional because I have a really tough last couple weeks but I was hoping to snag atleast one. Oh well maybe next time


----------



## mals*nutrition (Jul 23, 2004)

i did it!!! my first ever stocking! i got a size 1 FCB AIO seaspray with blue snaps. i really wanted a size 2 but this might work.


----------



## jfrank411 (Oct 6, 2003)

I got a lime colored FCB AIO size 2 and a Sushi Print LC size 2. WoooHoo for me!


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

I was trying for another mama and couldnt even get on the site. I am SO glad I had no interest in this at all or boy would I be disappointed!!!


----------



## Karry (Apr 10, 2002)

I got the all organic size 1 fitted! When I tried to get something else everything was gone! I'm just glad I got what I got.


----------



## CaliMommie (Feb 11, 2004)

I'm checking out now! I can't believe I got something!









AmiBeth


----------



## mommy2noah (Mar 10, 2004)

I give up. Everything that's instock when I click on it is gone by the time I get it into my cart. The whole site is moving soooooo slowly. It's just stupid.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Wow I got something! A size 1 butter PUL AIO!


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

I have never even seen stuff go instock on one of these...but I did this time - with my dial up connection. WEIRD!

...so I bought 2 nightlights







:


----------



## Greaseball (Feb 1, 2002)

Everything's already gone? I don't get it...I just now got the e-mail and logged into the site...


----------



## mommy2noah (Mar 10, 2004)

Wow. That's just pathetic that someone with dial up scored 2 items and me with my high speed connection couldn't score one dang thing. I guess I'll be paying waaay too much when they put up the eBay auctions.


----------



## nicandboys (Mar 21, 2002)

OMG! I never have luck at any hyena stockings. I wasn't planning on trying for anything, I am supposed to be simplifying. I had plans today too. But I ended up at home, my poor dd wokeup with a temp of 102.7, and I was rocking her in front of the computer and decided to see if they were stocking. I just sold the only LC 1s I had because I had despaired of ever getting more, and I get really OCD about having to have a dozen of the things I like. But I was kind of regretting selling them because my ds is so hard to fit, skinny but with a longer rise. So I figured I would just try and see. All of this yammering is to say that I got 6 LC 1s and 2 LC1 envelope fitteds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am shocked. I can not believe it!!!!!!!!!





















My stash is going to be perfect, I feel so lucky!

Thank you fluffy mamas for not making everyone wait for days, you guys are the best!


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Well I got nothing, I wasn't expecting too but I am so bummed that I couldn't at least get one size 2 LC.







I couldn't even get a page to load


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2noah*
Wow. That's just pathetic that someone with dial up scored 2 items and me with my high speed connection couldn't score one dang thing. I guess I'll be paying waaay too much when they put up the eBay auctions.

I am glad to hear this actually.I am moving to the mountains and will only have dial up.There is hope for all the dial up users


----------



## zexplorers (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Max's Mami*
I was trying for another mama and couldnt even get on the site. I am SO glad I had no interest in this at all or boy would I be disappointed!!!


Thanks for trying Morgan







I'm good to go


----------



## mommy2noah (Mar 10, 2004)

I think those FM mamas need to give it up and go to hyena cart. I much prefer the instant disappointment rather than being slowly tortured for 10 freaking minutes. I just wanted one measly item. Just ONE!! How in the hell does somebody score 8 items and I can't get one?

Can you all tell I'm hormonal right now?


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

They don't need HyenaCart. This cart obviously held a ton of traffic, especially after stocking announcements.

I think that this worked really well.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Do you think they oversold at all? I wonder what will happen if they did.


----------



## CaliMommie (Feb 11, 2004)

Heather~
What size were you trying for? And what type of dipe?

AmiBeth


----------



## CaliMommie (Feb 11, 2004)

Oops! Double post!

AmiBeth


----------



## Oceanone (Oct 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2noah*
I think those FM mamas need to give it up and go to hyena cart. I much prefer the instant disappointment rather than being slowly tortured for 10 freaking minutes. I just wanted one measly item. Just ONE!! How in the hell does somebody score 8 items and I can't get one?

Can you all tell I'm hormonal right now?

I'm sorry you didn't get anything mama, it is disappointing...









I personally am glad they don't use hyena cart. It does seem to give an advantage to people who are closer to the server or something. The same people seem to score most of the time. I find it really difficult to get anything on Hyena cart - doesn't stop me trying -







. So I like that someone still offers an alternative. It seems to be just a mixture of luck and connection (computer connections) or something.

ETA: heather, what were you after? An LC 2 by any chance?


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

I think the site held up pretty good too. I got locked out or got an error page once or twice but I just hit refresh again. No biggie.

I was impressed with the cart too. I snagged the swirly celestial Pul AIO right off and it sat in my cart waiting for me as I looked around.


----------



## mommy2noah (Mar 10, 2004)

I was after anything really. I love it all. I have a boy that wears sz 2s and I'm pregnant now and just buying whatever for him/her. I'll take anything you guys might want to give up, and I'd be indebted to you for life.


----------



## Sugarwoman (Mar 12, 2004)

I think the site held up great! I was able to refresh quickly and it only slowed slightly as it got closer to the stocking. I have to admit that once it was stocked it took some time to manuver within the store.


----------



## mommy2noah (Mar 10, 2004)

I find it rather amusing that everybody who thinks that the site held up well also happened to score atleast one thing. Of course you all feel that way...YOU SCORED. I clicked on 6 items that were available and by the time I got to the cart page it said the item was not available.


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

Do I have the wrong address or something? Its www.fluffymail.com right?

I couldnt even get the home page to come it - it was just an error page forever.

Not that it matters - I didnt want anything just wondering what happened? I am at work so I have some super fast connection, I work for a huge company and we have our own server.


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

Well NOW I can get on LOL!


----------



## mommy2noah (Mar 10, 2004)

Actually, I have only been successful at a stocking once. I paid far too much on Ebay for a lot of mine because that's the only way I can get lucky. It's either pay triple the retail price or get none.


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

I'm posting on all these FM threads. . .congrats to the successful mamas, and to those of us that weren't successful, well, they are just diapers anyway, right? (no offense to the FM mamas intended, just trying to make us feel better







)


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Whoever got the size 2 LC All Organic Red/Blue, I have a large all organic El Bee with your name on it if you'd consider trading


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)




----------



## ChattyCat (Sep 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2noah*
I find it rather amusing that everybody who thinks that the site held up well also happened to score atleast one thing. Of course you all feel that way...YOU SCORED. I clicked on 6 items that were available and by the time I got to the cart page it said the item was not available.


I had that happen a few times, and got a lot of error messages too. I just kept hitting refresh.







momma. Sorry, you didn't have good luck today. Hopefully, you'll do better next time. I know, that's probably not much consolation though. Just trying to put a







on your face.


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*









What mountains are you moving to? I lived in the bay area (Pleasant Hill) til middle school then we moved to the foothills. I miss it there so much! I cant talk DH into moving back


----------



## mommy2noah (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks, Cat! I smiled for a second.

All I have to say is watch out when they put up those Ebay auctions. I WILL win some of those! I'm a darn good sniper!


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
But Heather you have been very successful in the past with Fluffymail, and I think some folks were just finally able to get some.

The server didn't crash, which I think is a success.

Holli

I agree 100%


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristyH*
Well I got nothing, I wasn't expecting too but I am so bummed that I couldn't at least get one size 2 LC.







I couldn't even get a page to load

size 2 lc?? Nightlight?
I dont have one but on the other thread someone wants to trade a 2 fopr a 1 and i have a 1


----------



## jenny0314 (Oct 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2noah*
Thanks, Cat! I smiled for a second.

All I have to say is watch out when they put up those Ebay auctions. I WILL win some of those! I'm a darn good sniper!

Have you looked at your stash lately? That should put a smile on your face. You have a ton of awesome dipes!


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Max's Mami*
What mountains are you moving to? I lived in the bay area (Pleasant Hill) til middle school then we moved to the foothills. I miss it there so much! I cant talk DH into moving back









I am moving to Volcano.


----------



## Oceanone (Oct 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2noah*
I find it rather amusing that everybody who thinks that the site held up well also happened to score atleast one thing. Of course you all feel that way...YOU SCORED. I clicked on 6 items that were available and by the time I got to the cart page it said the item was not available.


Right, but that's kind of what I was saying. It's nice to be successful for once. Some people seem to have an advantage at certain stockings (hyenacart) and it's good to see many different people being successful and of course offering 300 dipes doesn't hurt either.


----------



## Greaseball (Feb 1, 2002)

The site said new diapers added daily...does that mean tomorrow I will have another chance?







:


----------



## mommy2noah (Mar 10, 2004)

Yes, yes, I know I have a nice stash. I guess I'm just hormonal or something. It's just that like 95% of my stash is used and I just wanted another brand new FM item. Thanks for making feel bad about it, though.


----------



## jenny0314 (Oct 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2noah*
Yes, yes, I know I have a nice stash. I guess I'm just hormonal or something. It's just that like 95% of my stash is used and I just wanted another brand new FM item. Thanks for making feel bad about it, though.

Wow, so *not* trying to make you feel bad about. I was just trying to show you a different perspective. Sorry.


----------



## mommy2noah (Mar 10, 2004)

No prob, Holli! Like I said, I guess hormones are ruling my emotions right now. I just hope they list those Ebay auctions soon so I can get on my way to cheering up.


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

for Heather. You know, w/ you stalking boyish prints, and me stalking girlish prints, together we might be a force to be reckoned w/ on eBay.







More







for you!


----------



## mommy2noah (Mar 10, 2004)

Again, sorry, hormones. I'll seriously shut up now.


----------



## mommy2noah (Mar 10, 2004)

Sounds like fun, Jen! Let's do it!!


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## mommy2noah (Mar 10, 2004)

And you know, I just want to say sorry again. I'm still blaming the hormones though. All the excitement of the stocking totally made me forget that I scored huge at FM (sort of) the other day. Tiffany sold me Willow's rather sizeable sz0 stash!! A lot of it is girly, though, so if I end up with a boy somebody else will get to enjoy it, but I'm feeling very girly feelings with this pregnancy so hopefully they'll be all mine. I'm feeling much better now since I remembered that.

Anyway, congrats to those who scored. Enjoy your beautiful and perfect dipes!!


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

heather. it's really difficult not to get really bummed out!

I'll be joining you at eBay!


----------



## mommy2noah (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks, mamaroni!! You, Jen, and I should get together after they list them so we're not outbidding each other. LOL! That would be even more of a bummer.


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

I was gone at class!!!! In my party dress of course... but gone none-the-less. I asked a couple people to stalk for me for one hour that I knew I wouldn't be around today!







Thank you stalking surrogates! I got three sz 2 AIOs!!!







Now, I do have one repeat color in my stash, so if someone would think about trading... let me know.









Just wanted to offer a







for those of you who did not score. I haven't scored at FM since I got 3 AIOs from the custom slots. It hurts, I know. I'd be more than happy to lend a stalking hand at the next stocking. I like to share.


----------



## ChattyCat (Sep 7, 2004)

Heather- I wanted to add. I'm pretty sure you're a force to be reckoned with on eBay. If your eBay id is the one I'm thinking of, you've beat me on more than a few bidding wars! Everyone else should beware!


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark*
I was gone at class!!!! In my party dress of course... but gone none-the-less. I asked a couple people to stalk for me for one hour that I knew I wouldn't be around today!







Thank you stalking surrogates! I got three sz 2 AIOs!!!







Now, I do have one repeat color in my stash, so if someone would think about trading... let me know.









ahh, so you are the lucky one







LOL
what colors did you get?
I was able to get 2, I didnt even have to trade an elbee, :LOL


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SEEPAE*
I was able to get 2, I didnt even have to trade an elbee, :LOL

Yeah, the ISO on the TP didn't do much other than provide some fun chatting! I had to directly ask.







Congrats! Now... I thought you said you were staying off the computer today!!! But, glad you didn't!

Edited: because one mama did contact me from that thread, but it was right after FM sent the note about not sending to other people, so i thanked her but thought she couldn't help. I didn't forget you, D! Thank you again for your offer! I hope you got some for yourself!!!


----------



## mommy2noah (Mar 10, 2004)

Cat - I'm blurrym3bimmer. Everyone here pretty much knows anyway so I'm not afraid to say. Sorry about outbidding you!


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark*
Yeah, the ISO on the TP didn't do much other than provide some fun chatting! I had to directly ask.







Congrats! Now... I thought you said you were staying off the computer today!!! But, glad you didn't!

I was... I was going to stay off but we had been outside in the freezing rain chasing our dog that got out and we came in to warm up and nurse so I got online to chat while he nursed and there they were, and I happened to actually get some! If it hadnt been a "right place, right time" sort of thing I would have missed it, which would have been ok either way.


----------



## natesmommy126 (Apr 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2noah*
Cat - I'm blurrym3bimmer. Everyone here pretty much knows anyway so I'm not afraid to say. Sorry about outbidding you!

Ah, so you were the one that outbid me on the LC last night on ebay.


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark*
I was gone at class!!!! In my party dress of course... but gone none-the-less. I asked a couple people to stalk for me for one hour that I knew I wouldn't be around today!







Thank you stalking surrogates! I got three sz 2 AIOs!!!







Now, I do have one repeat color in my stash, so if someone would think about trading... let me know.









Just wanted to offer a







for those of you who did not score. I haven't scored at FM since I got 3 AIOs from the custom slots. It hurts, I know. I'd be more than happy to lend a stalking hand at the next stocking. I like to share.










I'll take you up on the offer. I am not rabid, but would just like to try an aio. Believe it or not there are people who have never "scored." Not before the customs, didn't make the customs list, and not since the customs....


----------



## mommy2noah (Mar 10, 2004)

Aww, Katina, I'm sorry! If you really want it I'll sell it to you for your bid plus shipping. I'm so sorry!


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
I am moving to Volcano.


you're moving to a volcano? :LOL


----------



## ChattyCat (Sep 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2noah*
Cat - I'm blurrym3bimmer. Everyone here pretty much knows anyway so I'm not afraid to say. Sorry about outbidding you!


That's what I thought. Holli (I think) said something on a thread a couple of weeks ago. And, then you posted something, and I checked out the dipes in your sig. I had a hunch.







Don't apologize! All's fair in Love, War and eBay!







Right??


----------



## CyndyRR327 (Jun 18, 2003)

anyone want to trade a NL sz 1 for a 2? I have a sz1 and need sz 2!!! PM me!!!!


----------



## saharasky (Dec 20, 2002)

As far as strategy with this new stocking goes ...I have to say I never hit refresh once ... the sign said that the categories would be activated when the stocking was ready ...so I sat on the 'lets shop' page and periodically hit the diaper button ... when I got in there was lots there ...and while the site did slow down occassionally I didn't have a lot of problems getting from item to item ...I just went back instead of trying to work my way through the whole site every time (I did have to know what I was after ahead of time though ... which the preview definately assisted with! thanks FluffyMama's!!!! I think this stocking was quite the success and you should be proud of yourselves for all the hard work you put into making 300 diapers.)

Here's hoping I like the size 2 NL's on dd as much as I like the two fitteds we've got ... cause I bought two ... which means I may wind up putting my fitteds on the TP because dd is PT during the day and technically we only need a couple of diapers for night time ... I'm just iffy on the fleece as I've never had a lot of luck with pockets not leaking.

And I'm SUPER thrilled because I managed to get the froggy size 1 envelope that dd wanted to get for 'her baby' and I think allowing her to 'get' gifts for her new sibling is such a cool thing especially when she picks them out.

ETA ... and I owe my ability to buy ANYTHING to my dear friend Hayley (hollyhobbie) for allowing me to write her a cheque and paying for everything with her paypal cause my paypal was STILL empty even though I've been trying to sell stuff for this purpose for weeks.


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averymybaby*
you're moving to a volcano? :LOL

No I am moving to a town called Volcano.


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

I think the previews were a GREAT idea - because people got an idea of what they would like. Can you imagine the insanity if we had no idea what was coming!
And it did seem to handle all the traffic pretty well from my perspective - but maybe I was one of the first ones.


----------



## Porphy (Apr 15, 2004)

Darn! I was out of the house...oh well. If anyone has FCB AIO size 1 Windpro Lavender buyers remorse let me know!! Or seaspray pul size 2...
:LOL
Grats all who got goodies


----------

